# Lionel KW Transformer help



## islandguy (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a kw transformer and the power cord, after about 50 years, has become brittle, cracked, and the wires are now exposed through the old insulation. This is located all along the length of the cord, and particularly right at the back of the transformer... The only way to fix it is to replace the whole power cord, which isn't a problem, but I can't get the shell of the kw transformer off the frame. I removed the screws, but it seems that the "A" & "B" control arms are holding the shell in place. Anyone familiar with this transformer?
I'm putting up a set along my ceiling (about 100' of track) and would like to get this running soon...actually before Thanksgiving...and my kids are after me about it! It has a ways to go before it is finished, but just to have it running soon would be great. 
Thanks for any help...JD


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The rivet just holds the nameplate. They do come off. I checked mine a while ago. 

I did a test run, just grab the handle with fingers all around, and rock it, but pull upwards gently. Like all handles there is a metal band for tension around the plastic shaft, Too much rock and the shaft will break. No guts no glory.

Bob

The metal spacer was omitted from the picture.


----------



## islandguy (Nov 23, 2008)

*Kw power cord replacement*

Wonderful! Have guts...now glory! 
Got the thing apart and the cord is shot all the way to the solder points.
Now the problem is... I don't solder, or at least not good enough to reach into this thing, undo the old solder and properly connect the new power cord.
Is this much of a problem, or am I just overly concerned about an improper solder job, causing the power cord solder points to arc and burn my home down? Not too crazy to go for the "no guts, no glory" thing with this.
Any good help would be appreciated.
Thanks much!
Islandguy


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Big Lots has a 25 watt pencil solder for 5 bucks. It should reach into the frame. Use Rosin core solder. The thin stuff heats faster.Twist your wire first and preheat the surfaces and add the solder and let it flow . Yor practice run is removal of the old wire. You don't want a gob. Heat it well first. Don't forget to knot the wire.
Otherwise if you can't, you can't.


----------

